# Lightweight Park Bindings



## walove (May 1, 2009)

what have you rode, what did you like/not like. bindings are a lot of preference,
flux, union, ride... all light and freestylie, all very different


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Union Atlas or Contact Pro if I were you.


----------



## johnnymac (Jul 14, 2011)

To answer your question walove the slopes I ride are 45-60 seconds long. Basically hills. So I have been riding flows for years just to get more runs in. However for doing all the tricks and spins I need a more solid binding. I don't have much experience with traditional bindings which is why I am asking for advice.


----------



## Iowa_kid (Jan 2, 2013)

I just got the k2 hurrithanes and love them so far.. Quite soft, and a ton of fun in the park..but still do some normal riding on them and handle it just fine..the soft high back is awesome and straps are great.. Andsomeof the best ratchets I've ever used.. I grew up Midwest and understand where your coming from, but hated flows when I tried them


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

i like rides so something like the capo or rodeo, union contacts have even more baseplate flex. the new flux's like the dmcc light look pretty nice. flux's have always been super comfy.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Def get something with a urethane back such as the Flux RK30 & K2 Hurrithane. Or better yet, get something that is designed to be ridden with no highback like Switchback.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

My Malavitas are light as fuck.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

My Union Flites are stupid light. They're pretty damn flexy too.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Switchbacks, Salomon Arcade or District, K2 Hurrithane, or Flux DS30.


----------



## JBoarder8 (Feb 9, 2013)

Union Contact Pros, lightest binding out there. Best Binding out there


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

JBoarder8 said:


> Union Contact Pros, lightest binding out there. Best Binding out there


Don't say one binding is the best binding out there, there's no such thing. I've owned 2012 Contact Pros and while it is a very good binding, I like my Raiden Zeros a bit more for park riding. They're a bit more comfortable as well, although the Contact Pros were comfortable as well.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Rookie09 said:


> Don't say one binding is the best binding out there, there's no such thing.


He made a rookie mistake.


----------

